# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Recommendations for cladding over fibro home

## Clumso

Hi there.
i have a fibro home in Wynnum. Post war style. 
it has fibro panels on the exterior wall. My question is, has anyone used cladding straight over the walls? Obviously I am trying to eliminate having to remove the potentially asbestos exterior.
if anyone has done it, because there are thin strips dividing each panel, what is the best way to attach the cladding, as some of it is rounded? Do I pack out each section, to create a flat surface? ( not the entire section, just using thin strips of wood, if that makes sense)
Unsure of all the terminology here, but I was Thinking of the vinyl style cladding, or similar. 
Also, is it safety be drilling into the asbestos sheeting, if all the precautions are followed? 
Thanks for your time 
Clumso - twenty projects on the go......I'll fiendish them one day! :Wink 1:

----------


## ringtail

G'day mate. Maybe not what you want to hear but its definitely worth having the asbestos sheeting removed from the outside. Its give you the opportunity to add insulation and sarking ( vapour barrier) and then re-clad with whatever you want with out compromising. A normal post war type house should cost around 4 grand to strip the outside and eaves. Try A1 asbestos removals. They do as good a job as anyone else but are much more reasonably priced than most

----------


## sadakarendering

> Hi there.
> i have a fibro home in Wynnum. Post war style. 
> it has fibro panels on the exterior wall. My question is, has anyone used cladding straight over the walls? Obviously I am trying to eliminate having to remove the potentially asbestos exterior.
> if anyone has done it, because there are thin strips dividing each panel, what is the best way to attach the cladding, as some of it is rounded? Do I pack out each section, to create a flat surface? ( not the entire section, just using thin strips of wood, if that makes sense)
> Unsure of all the terminology here, but I was Thinking of the vinyl style cladding, or similar. 
> Also, is it safety be drilling into the asbestos sheeting, if all the precautions are followed? 
> Thanks for your time 
> Clumso - twenty projects on the go......I'll fiendish them one day!

  SADAKA'S RENDERING: you can use polystyrene sheets and render it as it is lightweight and flexible. try to screw the sheets to the wall studs if you can see where they are but it's not a must.

----------


## mike_perth

Pull the asbestos off - get a pro to do it and before you know it your house will be asbestos free and you can use whichever cladding you like for the house and as previously said put insulation in - this makes a huge difference (we have been through this process)  
I feel with the added work you will create by trying to work around your asbestos you will probably end up spending only a little more to remove and replace the asbetos than you would by trying to work with it. 
Remember the issue with asbestos is by drilling, cutting, sanding etc you release the fibres into the air and this is when it becomes dangerous the only way I could see you being able to work with it and not to drill it would be to glue battens onto the asbestos and screw/nail your new cladding to these battens then you create the potential issue of glues failing in the future etc etc. 
Also from an electrical point of veiw this also gives you an excellent time to assess and rewire any electrical work with the cladding off!

----------


## goldie1

Yes bite the bullet and remove it now down the track you will be glad you did

----------


## shauck

Agree with everyone else, remove it and insulate. You'll be happier once it's done.

----------


## Bloss

> G'day mate. Maybe not what you want to hear but its definitely worth having the asbestos sheeting removed from the outside. Its give you the opportunity to add insulation and sarking ( vapour barrier) and then re-clad with whatever you want with out compromising. A normal post war type house should cost around 4 grand to strip the outside and eaves. Try A1 asbestos removals. They do as good a job as anyone else but are much more reasonably priced than most

    :What he said:  &  :Wat they said:  and it will increase resale value . . .

----------


## nonny mouse

If you remove the thin fibro and replace with thicker weatherboards, do you have to reposition the windows?  In otherwords, do the windows have to moved outwards?

----------


## shauck

You could trim the window with timber strips the thickness required to be flush with the edge of the weatherboard.

----------


## ringtail

Agree. Just run timber around the window frame ( 42x42 for example). You may need to add another stud next to the existing to take the new cladding - depending on the size of the window surround timber

----------

